# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  BlueSee

## Jose Neves

Olá a todos

Estou a criar este tópico para acompanharem a  a evolução do meu aqua, pois ele foi  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  desmontado :yb620:   :yb620: , mas ao dia de hoje só falta deixar secar e toca a encher. :SbSourire:  

Alterações
 - Novo furo no aquário para reposição
 - Nova Bomba de Retorno 2000l/h
 - Alteração canalização do retorno
 - Alteração da circulação com objetivo ter circulação atrás da RV
 - Alteração da disposição da RV
 - Alteração da sump
 - Alteração da área por baixo do Aqua

 * Configuraçao do Bluesee*

*Medidas -* Aquario triagular comprimento 137 cm 2 laterais de 95cm e Altura de 80, mas so tem agua ate 65 cm o resto é em vidro preto , 3 traves francesas em cada um dos lados e espessura do vidro é 12mm.

Sump - comp-70cm altura-45 cm largura-40cm sem compartimentos
Reposição- comp-8cm altura-60 cm largura-40cm

260 litros brutos

*Controlador -* Aquatronic com, nivel, temperatura, orp, ph, e densidade

*Aquecimento*
-jagger 300w

Substrato
-35Kg RV  philipinas
-20KG RV  Indonesia
-20KG areia

Escumador
APF 600 alimentado por queda

Reactor de Kalkwasser DIY 
by Silverio Torres ligado a uma peristáltica Sp3000

1 Bombas de retorno
Capacidade de 2000 litros hora

2 bombas de circulaçao da Koralia 3   

*Iluminação* 
2 embalastros electronicos, mais 2 T5 

Agradecimentos : Ao Sr. Carlos Marques pelo tempo ajuda e simpatia


Aguardo opiniões e mais logo ponho fotos

----------


## Jose Neves

Aqui ficam umas fotos

Aqui esta o Sr. Carlos Marques dentro da minha garagem a respirar pela boca :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , pois meti a RV mais o substrato dentro de um vasilhame só com circulação, imaginem o cheiro que estava na garagem ao fim de uma semana..... ups :Whistle:  erro táctico




Aqui a montagem do APF600 16h30m  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  




As 21H  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

O Aquario vazio  :yb620:   :yb620:  




Aqui o Sr Carlos Marques a fazer o furito (dava-lhe jeito ter mais 10 cm :HaEbouriffe:  )




O Carlos Mota a opinar como colocar a calha :yb665:   :yb665:  




A Sump em obras e testes




O Aquário atualmente




Espero que gostem

----------


## Heitor Simões

Zé!

Boa sorte para a montagem.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Zé.
Com essa gente a trabalhar isso só pode ficar bem, espero que fique a bombar rápido.
Não são furos a mais na parte de trás? 
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Vai ficar fixe.
O setup está bom, excepto essa iluminação que é imcompreensivel.
Abraço.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Vai ficar fixe.
> O setup está bom, excepto essa iluminação que é imcompreensivel.
> Abraço.


é uma calha.... e gosto bem dela 2 X 70w e 2 T5 já vi melhores sem duvida, e para trocar só trocava 1 LusoMotaMenarc  mas precisava de um sistema de arrefecimento.






> Boas Zé.
> Com essa gente a trabalhar isso só pode ficar bem, espero que fique a bombar rápido.
> Não são furos a mais na parte de trás? 
> Fica Bem


é só ideias.... mas é tudo malta fixe 

os furos bem.... se são a mais.... espero que não.... mas tenho 1 de 50 para a sump e alimentação do escumador, outro retorno (o novo), e outro como sabe s, é para passar os fios da calha e os fios das bombas de circulação..
tem que vir cá....




> Zé!
> 
> Boa sorte para a montagem.



Obrigado Heitor quando vieres ao norte dás um toque, teras a minha porta aberta, para umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, bem esse escumador é que trabalhou bem durantes essas horinhas!!! 


 :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, bem esse escumador é que trabalhou bem durantes essas horinhas!!!


ainda bem, se sentissem o cheiro...... :EEK!:  ..... era de morrer.... estava há uma semana só com circulação, quase que recebia guia de marcha do prédio

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas muita sorte com a nova montagem, a respeito do escumador tenho um igual no meu sistema e o que posso dizer é que é um espectaculo, escumador 5*.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> ainda bem, se sentissem o cheiro...... ..... era de morrer.... estava há uma semana só com circulação, quase que recebia guia de marcha do prédio


Olá Neves,

Espero que esta montagem nova te traga muita satisfação e que tudo corra como planeado.

Agora tens de ver isso da rocha. Tive durante quase um ano o meu nano de 90 litros sem qualquer tipo de escumação, mais peixes e corais e nunca me cheirou mal. Só tinha uma wave marea a circular água. Quando a rocha deita esse cheiro é porque está a ''morrer''. Colocando o escumador vais diminuir o cheiro mas o que levou a rocha a morrer não foi resolvido. Vê lá se não tens praí zonas estagnadas e sem oxigénio.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Neves,
> 
> Espero que esta montagem nova te traga muita satisfação e que tudo corra como planeado.
> 
> Agora tens de ver isso da rocha. Tive durante quase um ano o meu nano de 90 litros sem qualquer tipo de escumação, mais peixes e corais e nunca me cheirou mal. Só tinha uma wave marea a circular água. Quando a rocha deita esse cheiro é porque está a ''morrer''. Colocando o escumador vais diminuir o cheiro mas o que levou a rocha a morrer não foi resolvido. Vê lá se não tens praí zonas estagnadas e sem oxigénio.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


A RV esteve uma semana sem circulação dentro de um vasilhame, depois entrou o escumador, o resultado foi o que se viu agora só tenho circulação e cheiro nada....

Ja agora obrigado pelas palavras, já encomendei o meu rector de calcio e um ozonizador de 100ml

----------


## Rafael Bruno

José, quando disse que a iluminação era imcompreensivel não foi a criticar mas sim pelo facto de estar escrito 

*Iluminação* 2 embalastros electronicos, mais 2 T5 

Espero que não tenhas levado a mal.... foi uma brincadeira 

Boa sorte parao teu aqua

Abraço.

----------


## Nuno Silva

> A RV esteve uma semana sem circulação dentro de um vasilhame, depois entrou o escumador, o resultado foi o que se viu agora só tenho circulação e cheiro nada....
> 
> Ja agora obrigado pelas palavras, já encomendei o meu rector de calcio e um ozonizador de 100ml


Se esteve sem circulação então é normal esse cheiro... cheiro a morte. Essa rocha já perdeu muita da vida que tinha. Cuidado porque não é a melhor opção para começar uma montagem nova. :SbOk:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Se esteve sem circulação então é normal esse cheiro... cheiro a morte. Essa rocha já perdeu muita da vida que tinha. Cuidado porque não é a melhor opção para começar uma montagem nova. 
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva



Tive que trocar agua.... mas agora está OK, mesmo não sendo a melhor opcção não vou estar a comprar 70kg de rv.... vamos a ver o que dá

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas

Este fim de semana o bicho ficou montado :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   que alegria, chegar a casa e ver o aqua cheio...

Em Breve colocarei umas fotos

Tenho um problema com o meu escumador faz um barulhão, parece que vem da bomba, já me disseram liga e desliga até para o barulho passar e a verdade é que baixou, mas mesmo assim..... já agora é um APF 600 alguém conhece o problema ou tem solução?????+

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Ola o problema deve ser na bomba aquabee do escumador, ja vi muitos casos de acontecer ou o veio da turbina partir, ou entao ter o suporte partido no fundo no buraco onde encaixa a borrachinha do veio de baixo da turbina (que faz com que a turbina nao faça a rotaçao direita sobre o eixo e anda a bater nas laterais daí o barulho).
1-Se for o veio troca o veio;
2-Se for o apoio do veio la dentro na bomba ou tentas colar com super cola ou troca a bomba por uma Eheim 1260 e não terás mais problemas.

Abraço

Hugo Oliveira

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

O barulho é na bomba dos escumador ou na bomba que o alimenta?Grande parte das vezes é ar que fica retido na bomba (daí o ligar e desligar) e acaba por sair. Se fossem veios partidos acho que notavas logo no funcionamento do escumador.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> 
> O barulho é na bomba dos escumador ou na bomba que o alimenta?Grande parte das vezes é ar que fica retido na bomba (daí o ligar e desligar) e acaba por sair. Se fossem veios partidos acho que notavas logo no funcionamento do escumador.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


O barulho é mesmo da bomba do escumador pois ele é alimentado por queda.......

Eu não consigo abrir a bomba.....

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas jose 
Tenho o mesmo escumador e acontece me o mesmo, faz barulho mas no meu caso se tapar a entrada de ar naquele tubinho preto ele elimina bastante o barulho, sera disso?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas jose 
> Tenho o mesmo escumador e acontece me o mesmo, faz barulho mas no meu caso se tapar a entrada de ar naquele tubinho preto ele elimina bastante o barulho, sera disso?


Realmente é mesmo isso tapando a entrada de ar o barulho para, mas tapado o escumador não escuma :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Realmente é mesmo isso tapando a entrada de ar o barulho para, mas tapado o escumador não escuma


Boas, Zé.

Não será tapar literalmente, mas colocar um regulador/silenciador no topo do tubo e depois podes fazer a regulação da entrada de ar.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, Zé.
> 
> Não será tapar literalmente, mas colocar um regulador/silenciador no topo do tubo e depois podes fazer a regulação da entrada de ar.



O APF600 já vem com o regulador, mas abrindo um pouco o ar mesmo no minimo o barulho recomeça, até pensei que seria a bomba.... dai a minha pergunta, á algo que se possa fazer na bomba para reduzir este  barulho????

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Zé,

Desmonta a bomba do escumador e liga a mesma dentro da sump ou aquário, se fizer barrulho vais virando a bomba dentro de agua a fim de tirar o ar todo que esta dentro dela,e ai ves se realmente o barrulho desaparece mas se  entretanto tiver o barrulho podes tentar demontar a bomba e fazes uma limpeza e montas de volta. 
Eu voltei a colocar o meu a funcionar e não tenho esse barrulho que falas, o unico barrulho que tenho é a entrada de ar que faz uma barrulheira por estar toda aberta.

abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva Zé,
> 
> Desmonta a bomba do escumador e liga a mesma dentro da sump ou aquário, se fizer barrulho vais virando a bomba dentro de agua a fim de tirar o ar todo que esta dentro dela,e ai ves se realmente o barrulho desaparece mas se  entretanto tiver o barrulho podes tentar demontar a bomba e fazes uma limpeza e montas de volta. 
> Eu voltei a colocar o meu a funcionar e não tenho esse barrulho que falas, o unico barrulho que tenho é a entrada de ar que faz uma barrulheira por estar toda aberta.
> 
> abraço


vou fazer isso este fim de semana vou por umas fotos

----------


## Jose Neves

> vou fazer isso este fim de semana vou por umas fotos



Pois, pois no proximo fim de semana :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Tenho tido muito trabalho, e tempo para tirar fotos não tem cido muito... mas o aquário tem evoluído bem, tenho feito trocas semanais de 20% da agua, natural claro, estou com crescimentos fantásticos, diga-se de passagem que nunca pensei vir a ter.

Tinha alguns peixes que faleceram, penso eu que foi com a introdução de yelow tang, pois este foi o primeiro a morrer de uma doença nada comum.

E o resto lá vai andando, tenho só 3 habitantes 1 mandarim, 1 mármore, e 1 scopas  e estão todos felizes e contentes

----------


## Virgínia Vieira Pedras

E então, como é que vai isso?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José, os furos foram fáceis de fazer? Sabes se o Sr. Carlos Marques faz furos em aquários de kit? Tipo se o risco de partir o vidro é baixo e controlável..

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José, os furos foram fáceis de fazer? Sabes se o Sr. Carlos Marques faz furos em aquários de kit? Tipo se o risco de partir o vidro é baixo e controlável..


Os furos foram difíceis mas o sr carlos estava a altura

aqui vai umas fotos dos meus corais na hora da refeição

A máquina também é nova pensei que fosse mais facil tirar, mas com o tempo espero lá chegar

----------


## Jose Neves

Tinha acabado de mudar a agua dai este pálido

Alguns corais

----------


## Jose Neves

e continua














Agora da cor que mais gosto

----------


## Jose Neves

e continua





uma tentativa de vista de cima





uma lateral




A peixaria, não consegui fotografar todos, estavam envergonhados








este está escondido




geral lado




frente




Só me falta agora passar os fios para trás e tentar tirar melhor fotos, algumas foram conseguidas outras nem por isso, mas como está a chegar o natal :Xmassmile:   o que conta é a intenção

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Então este aquário como vai!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

